# Please, someone explain to me how this isnt racist



## link30240 (Aug 22, 2021)

This would never have been allowed pre 2009. Articles like this are disgusting, divisive and serve no purpose but to sow discord.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

99.9% of gun control has it's roots in racism

they are hypocrites and don't care


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Sounds pretty racist to me. Division has been the name of the game since Obama ran for office.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

The headline is clickbait. The article is slanted with a prebaked agenda that uses a "Black Gun Club" owner to parrot for the author. The author does however point out, not intentionally or as they view it, the racism of gun control. They also accurately point out that black men and women are legally buying firearms at a rate much higher than any other demographic.
Their reasons for doing so are pretty similar to the same reasons the media mocks non blacks for buying firearms.


----------



## Digitalis (Aug 20, 2021)

Strictly speaking, the headline question isn't racist. It is assuming that California is racist, or at least recently was racist.

I take offense at the picture of the black person pointing the gun at his hand. Clearly that person isn't ready to to carry in public.


----------



## Timbrown (7 mo ago)

link30240 said:


> This would never have been allowed pre 2009. Articles like this are disgusting, divisive and serve no purpose but to sow discord.


Huge clickbait. It kinda did what it intended to tho: we are talking about it. The only purpose of those titles is to get your attention, doesn't matter if you gonna hate and slander or like and approve. It's all about the clicks.


----------



## link30240 (Aug 22, 2021)

Yeah, I would never click on that garbage. I dont care what it said inside. The title was racists IMO and goes to show the Hypocrisy of the Leftist media.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

It is racist, why would I tell you it wasn't? It isn't about the question, it is about keeping people stirred up.


----------

